# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Подготовка к экзамену Профессионал ERP

## bus1ka

Есть вводный видео-курс и ответы на экзамен с кратким разбором каждого ответа. Кому интересен данный экзамен. Обсудим вопросы?

----------


## Free edu

Добрый день.
Необходим Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 (ред.2.4) для Казахстана, июнь 2020 для сдачи 1С: Профессионал, актуальный на декабрь 2021-январь 2022 с ответами.

----------

